

New Website Reveals Google Forgotten Search Results - jazzdev
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140803063821-108413089-scary-new-website-reveals-google-forgotten-search-results?trk=tod-home-art-list-small_1

======
iancarroll
Has been linked to multiple times on here. LinkedIn is blogspam, just link to
the real site. It's also not censored from search results in the UK or US...
[https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=hidden+from+google](https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=hidden+from+google)

------
greenyoda
I wonder why this article doesn't give a link to the site it's talking about.
The URL is:

[http://hiddenfromgoogle.com](http://hiddenfromgoogle.com)

